# EPA RRP Webinar



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh look, another webinar! And it's free!

_Wednesday, October 6, 2010; 11:00 AM - 12:00 PM
Cost: FREE
The webinar will discuss compliance with EPA's RRP Rule and its possible extensions; good technical practice in removing lead; and compliance with OSHA regulations on worker safety._




Click here to register


----------

